# Best watch box under $100?



## Raider89 (Apr 18, 2016)

Looking for a watch box that holds 10+ and has a glass window on top. Not too picky, just want something with decent quality and it's hard to judge quality from pictures on the Internet haha.


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

I've got this one and I'm really happy with it. It has good weight to it, high quality hinges, and looks just as it did as when I bought it almost 3 years ago.

Amazon.com: Heiden Premier 12pc Watch Box Case - Espresso (Great for Extra Large Watches): Watches


----------



## Raider89 (Apr 18, 2016)

Gazza74 said:


> I've got this one and I'm really happy with it. It has good weight to it, high quality hinges, and looks just as it did as when I bought it almost 3 years ago.
> 
> Amazon.com: Heiden Premier 12pc Watch Box Case - Espresso (Great for Extra Large Watches): Watches


Ooh, that's certainly an option. How are the pillows? Do the watches fit snug around it?


----------



## brminpin (Mar 21, 2015)

I went with this option:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PA9B0FU/ref=twister_B01DB8K552?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I got the 10 slot XXL. I liked how much more space this case gave between the watches and the quality is not that bad either.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

I have two of these boxes and they are really nice. I bought a 20 watch double decker box and I hate it because it is too narrow for many of my watches and the lower slots are too shallow, causing the tops of the watches stored there to hit as the drawer is pushed in. This box will fit anythinig you put in it, even 50mm watches.


----------



## Jlanc (Jul 25, 2014)

I have the 20 piece version of this one:

WOLF 4585029 Windsor 15 Piece Watch Box, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002S0NM8C/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_tai_7sqsxbNGGWA4T

The linked box is $109 but I bought mine for $85 including shipping.
Honestly the best quality box I've ever seen. 
Check out some of their stuff - it's awesome!


----------



## jajola (Nov 14, 2012)

I would consider checking on Etsy, tons of selection and you would be supporting some small businesses who do a lot of outstanding work.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Jball1125 said:


> Ill second that


I'll third it, there's some great stuff there


----------



## royfirearms (Dec 23, 2015)

jajola said:


> I would consider checking on Etsy, tons of selection and you would be supporting some small businesses who do a lot of outstanding work.


+1


----------



## topol (Aug 28, 2014)

I purchased this and it exceeded my expectations.....and for $100 you can get two.

Amazon.com: Elegant Ebony Wood Watch Display Case Box with Lock and Key for 12 Watches: Home & Kitchen


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

Raider89 said:


> Ooh, that's certainly an option. How are the pillows? Do the watches fit snug around it?


The pillows are of good quality, and fit snugly in the opening. My watches do fit very nicely around them with no issues. Definitely worth the $$$, and I'd buy the same one again if/when I buy a second box.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

You can purchase the 12 piece version with glass lid for $55 plus shipping here on Massdrop:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/wolf-stackable-watch-tray

Plus it's stackable, so you can always add another case as your collection grows.


----------



## seiko_1 (Dec 27, 2015)

jajola said:


> I would consider checking on Etsy, tons of selection and you would be supporting some small businesses who do a lot of outstanding work.


yea.. that is probably the best option


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

There's an English firm called Dulwich Design that make some nice boxes.


----------



## feelasopher (Nov 4, 2015)

A gift from a friend, just over $50, quality enough for my bit of clutter


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I purchased this wood watch box for HK$80 only (~US$10.25)


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

$4.99 
I win


----------



## schowtyme (May 8, 2016)

I got the 12 slot Wolf box from a Massdrop for about $60, great quality.

I looked on Etsy but didn't see a better deal and the pillows are a nice fit for my watches. Also has plenty of space for my Breitling SOH 46.


----------



## ugn9 (Jul 2, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> I purchased this wood watch box for HK$80 only (~US$10.25)
> 
> View attachment 9076370
> 
> ...


Nice ! Where did you get that watch box ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cape (Mar 28, 2013)

Jlanc said:


> I have the 20 piece version of this one:
> 
> WOLF 4585029 Windsor 15 Piece Watch Box, Black https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002S0NM8C/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_tai_7sqsxbNGGWA4T
> 
> ...


Have this exact box and love it


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

chuasam said:


> View attachment 9078250
> 
> $4.99
> I win


I'm seriously interested in this to hold my cheaper casios. What box is it?


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

appleb said:


> I'm seriously interested in this to hold my cheaper casios. What box is it?


Just a screw/nail organizer at a hardware store


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

I saw this one posted in the bargain thread once and I figured for $8-9... what is there to lose?

It's actually very good for the price. Under $10... I mean, it's absolutely everything I could need. Sturdy, all the spacing is as pictured. Maybe won't fit huge watches... I have some dive watches like a Seiko sumo etc. they fit fine. I'm talking it probably wouldn't fit Invicta size 50mm watches. Quality fake leather on the outside and acrylic glass (which I prefer) since I've dropped stuff on it before and it's tough as nails.

Watch Box Large 12 Mens Black Leather Display Glass Top Jewelry Case Organizer https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007CNG96C/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_Uq7Uxb1KCB829










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciandro (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice collection!


----------



## ciandro (Aug 24, 2016)

This was a good suggestion. I just ordered it.. I have been looking around for a while, which basically ended up being not having a case at all and leaving my watches on the table. For $7.30 I just took it and did not look back


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

ciandro said:


> Nice collection!


Thanks but that was a stock photo from Amazon.

Here's a "live" picture of what it looks like in use at home with normal watches in my collection. It's a good size for me and a good amount of slots.

I can say that maybe it wouldn't be big enough for very large watches. Like 45mm-50mm. But my wrist isn't that big. All my watches fit fine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wakeking (Sep 27, 2016)

I purchased this and it exceeded my expectations...but is really nice


----------



## Robbie Steadman (May 26, 2016)

jajola said:


> I would consider checking on Etsy, tons of selection and you would be supporting some small businesses who do a lot of outstanding work.


I agree you can find some grabs on Etsy, very cool site


----------

